# Hecht Finger ab ?



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage...
Kann ein Hecht eventuell auch einen menschlichen Finger abbeißen bzw. abtrennen ??? Ich wollte das eventuell morgen bei der Verteidigung meiner Facharbeit einfließen lassen doc hbin mir da gerade nicht so sicher...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder ??

Natürlich kann das kein Hecht dieser Welt.


----------



## Freezie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_772868.html

Ich denke mal abbeißen schafft er nicht. Aber die schönen spitzen Zähne reißen doch schon nen Loch. Siehe obiger Artikel. Zudem das Maul vom Hecht als Einbahnstrasse gebaut ist.

MfG,

Freezie


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

hmm naja habs vielleicht bissl falsch formuliert.. nicht direkt hecht sondern überhaupt ein süßwasserräuber aus Europa... 
nur man hört immer so von Unfällen und es sind ja shcon die verrücktesten Sachen passiert...


----------



## checkdasaus (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

ja nee iss klar.....

bleib lieber bei deinen Karpfen und weg von den Killerraubfischen der Europäischen Binnengewässer.....#q


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

auf solche Beiträge wie deinen kann ich gern verzichten... 
sry doch es wurden schon Leute von Schwertfischen durchbohrt wieso sollte dann nicht auch ein Fisch nen Finger abbeisen können... selbst wenn er im Süßwasser lebt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal ne Frage...
> Kann ein Hecht eventuell auch einen menschlichen Finger abbeißen bzw. abtrennen ??? Ich wollte das eventuell morgen bei der Verteidigung meiner Facharbeit einfließen lassen doc hbin mir da gerade nicht so sicher...


Das hängt erstmal von der Größe ab, unter einem Meter sicher nicht.

Ich hatte aber schon mal die Begegnung mit einer anderen Größenordnung, wo mal eben ein Wobbler zerknackt wurde. Ein Finger steht sich dabei schlechter, zumal die Hechtzähne mit "Klingen" ab einer Größenordnung der Fingerdicke auch wie Filiermesser wirken können. So wie ich auch große Gelenke beim Schlachten leicht auseinandertrennen kann, kann ein Hecht mit den passenden Zähnen sicher nicht nur Haut und Fleisch runter reissen, sondern eben auch mehr zerschneiden, incl. Sehnen und Gelenkkapseln. Daß solche Fische nicht so häufig vorkommen, ist schon mal klar, und der Glauben der Fachwelt täte sich auch schwer mit Ü150 Hechten. Also keine gute Basis für eine Facharbeit.


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Warum musst du denn deine Facharbeit damit verteidigen?


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

ok vielen Dank AngelDet

naja ich muss sie ja nicht damit verteidigen... nur im allgemeinen habe ich eine these aufgestellt, dass besonders das Raubfischangeln aufregend ist, aber auch einige Gefahren birgt... doch da werde ich besser auf den Schwertfisch zurückkommen ^^


----------



## Ammersee-angler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Theoretisch geht es schon. Wenn der Fisch sich den Finger packt und sich unglücklich damit dreht. Aber ich glaube, dass bleibt bei einer Theorie. Oder der Hecht hatte eine Krokodil als Vorfahre.:q


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Das Raubfischangeln an sich birgt schon Gefahren, wenn auch etwas andere als die die Du beschrieben hast.
Wenn z.B. beim Lösen des Wobblers aus dem Hechtmaul dieser sich plötzlich schüttelt und man daraufhin selber den Wobbler im Finger oder im Fuß hat.
Oder wenn man beim Lösen des Blinkerhängers den Blinker auf einmal gegen den Kopf bekommt (eigene Dummheit übrigens).
Oder oder oder.....
Alles keine lebensgefährlichen Situationen, aber aufpassen muss man eigentlich immer.
Wobbler im Finger macht übrignes höllisch AUA !!!!|bigeyes


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Naja Gefahr bringt das sicher, aber wohl weniger von den Fischen... Wenn ich da an Klettertouren zum Wasser denke, glitschige, spitze Steinanschüttungen, Gewitter, Unwetter in der Nussschale etc...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

vielen dank das werde ich dann mal bissl abändern und mit einbeziehen ^^


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen !!!!!


----------



## Angel-mäx (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Ich glaub auch nicht das ein Hecht direkt also zielgerichtet zubeist wie ein Landraubtier.Man muss schon seine Finger in unmittelbarer Nähe oder im Hechtmaul haben und versuchen das Geschirr ohne Hakenlöser zu entfernen.Von der grösse der Zähne und der Dichte her ist eine schwere Verletzung schon möglich aber Finger ab? nee.Dafür wirste etwas länger brauchen beim Heilungsprozess,die Infektionsgefahr soll auch etwas grösser sein als normal.
Viel Glück bei deiner Verteidigung

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

ok vielen dank


----------



## niddafischer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

also piranias würden dir einen finger abbeisen oder auffressen aber die leben ja nicht in europa...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

ohne worte...

aber ne geile frage


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



niddafischer schrieb:


> also piranias würden dir einen finger abbeisen oder auffressen aber die leben ja nicht in europa...



Hee sag das nich...


----------



## TJ. (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Ja hier z.B.   http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2002/07/02/42320.html http://www.zzz-aquaristikfachgeschaeft.de/de/html/body_piranha_geangelt.html http://www.piranhasen.de/site07.htm   Also egal ob rehn oder neckar so sicher wäre ich mir da net


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Genau das meinte ich, aber nich das der Karpfenbeschwörer das morgen als Grundlage für seine Arbeit nutzt :q.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Richtig abtrennen, glaube ich weniger.
Aber so ein Hecht kann doch schon empfindliche Verletzungen hervorrufen.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr öfters Verbände an meinen Händen|supergri.


----------



## Hefti (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Moinsen
@Karpfenbeschwörer
Eine Facharbeit mit dem Inhalt Angeln? Wo geht das denn?
Würd mich mal interessieren.
Ach ja, und natürlich viel Erfolg bei deinem Koloquium.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

so ein blödsinn:q:q:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber jetzt hast de ja n lindy


 
Genau deswegen....:m


----------



## doggie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Blos mal so ne Nachfrage. Eine Facharbeit wird doch an einem Gymnasium, der höchsten deutschen Schuleinrichtung geschrieben???|rolleyes

Aber Karpfenbeschwörer eins ist sicher, wenn es bei Dir mit der akademischen Karriere nicht klappen sollte, so hast Du doch die besten Voraussetzungen als Chef-Sommerloch-Schlagzeilen-Ausdenker bei der Bildzeitung!:vik:

doggie


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

was meinst du damit Doggy... du willst es nicht glauben odch manche Leute auf dem Gymnasium können dir nicht einmal 3 verschiedene Fischarten aufzählen die im Süßwasser leben... kommt Leute die Diskussion ob finger ab oder nicht ist denke ich mal beendet... es gibt die verrücktesten Sachen und wieso nicht auch sowas... wenn Leute vom S chwertfisch fast getötet wurden.. AUF DEM BOOT !!! dann ist wohl die Überlegung das ein 1,30 hecht eventuell auch einen Finger abtrennen könnte nichtmal so abwegig...


ja ich bin 10. Klasse aufn Gym und hab ne Facharbeit in Bio über Angeln, die Bedeutung der Fische und weitere Fangmöglichkeiten geschrieben... wobei abgesprochen war, dass das Angeln im Vordergrund steht... die Arbeit umfasst ca. 20 Seiten ohne Bilder... hab auch ne 1 bekommen...

ach ja auf das Kolloqium gabs auch ne 1...  ich wusste nur den großen Unterschied zwischen Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle nicht ganz... ich hab zwar die Färbung und so unter anderem aufgezählt doch das die verschiedenfarbige Punkte haben is mir nicht gleich eingefallen ^^ also jetzt erscheint es mir schon logisch doch in dem Moment hab ich einfahc nicht dran gedacht ^^


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Wenn du dir mal die Unfälle mit den Marlinen anschaust, sind es keine gezielten Angriffe. Es ist Pech, z.B. Marlin1 und Marlin2. 

Die haben nicht gezielt versucht jemanden zu erwischen, die wollten nur weg - egal wohin. Dazu kannst du kein Kalt- Süßwasserfisch mit keinen 50kg mit einem 400pfd Salzwasserfisch vergleichen. 
Ich denke ehr, dass du (wenn du dich dumm anstellst) eine kaputte Hand bekommst, aber Finger ab - ehr nicht. Der Hecht versucht ja nicht etwas abzureißen/abzuschütteln - ist ja kein Hai. Hier hat sich der Angler nicht dumm angestellt und hat trotzdem eine verpasst bekommen - sowas liegt wohl an der Tollwut mancher Hechte.


Edit: Link geändert.


----------



## Angel-mäx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

na siehste- Facharbeit gut koloquium gut -alle Finger noch drann Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Heftige Filme, Chrizzi! #6

der dritte Link ist aber gleich dem zweiten.

Die zeigen die Verletzungsgefahr bei solchem Zusammentreffen.
Es gibt aber auch einen, wo ein großer Marlin von weit draußen den Angler direkt anschwimmt und mit dem Schwert eine überzieht, wobei es zu keinem Stich gekommen sein soll. Es zeigt alles ganz gut, daß ein besonders kämpferischer Fisch hier auch seine Chance finden kann, per "Eigeninitiative" wieder zu entkommen. Und je größer und stärker der Fisch, umso mehr Gefahren gibt es.

Bei großen Hechten muß man auch damit rechnen, daß sie den Angler anspringen, um zu drohen und wieder zu entkommen. Mit dem Erschrecken |uhoh: eines unbedarften oder überraschten Anglers wird das wohl auch öfter mal klappen. :g


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Heftige Filme, Chrizzi! #6
> 
> Bei großen Hechten muß man auch damit rechnen, daß sie den Angler anspringen, um zu drohen und wieder zu entkommen. Mit dem Erschrecken |uhoh: eines unbedarften oder überraschten Anglers wird das wohl auch öfter mal klappen. :g



Tja, wer als Angler kein Blut sehen kann, hat das falsche Hobby. Für mich fallen die beiden Marlin "Attacken" in die Kategorie "Pech". Sowas kann passieren und lässt sich nicht wirklich vermeiden - oder soll man eine Ritterrüstung auspacken (und dann über Board gehen).

Ja aber du glaubst doch nicht, dass der Hecht gezielt vor einem Angler springt um ihn zu überraschen. Ein Kumpel hat auch mal fast eine Meerforelle ins Gesicht bekommen weil die unmittelbar vor ihn ausm Wasser kam, landen konnte er sie dennoch. Das beste war nur ein Kommentar später von einem anderen Angler "da hast du doll gezogen und aus dem Wasser gehoben" oder sowas ähnliches. 


_Der Link wird sofort bearbeitet.


_


AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch einen, wo ein großer Marlin von weit draußen den Angler direkt anschwimmt und mit dem Schwert eine überzieht, wobei es zu keinem Stich gekommen sein soll. Es zeigt alles ganz gut, daß ein besonders kämpferischer Fisch hier auch seine Chance finden kann, per "Eigeninitiative" wieder zu entkommen. Und je größer und stärker der Fisch, umso mehr Gefahren gibt es.



Es gibt auch eine Doku oder wie man sowas in der Glotze auch immer nennt (hab ich vor etlichen Jahren mal gesehen), da hat jemand eine Hornhechtattacke überlebt. Ob nun Attacke oder Pech, weiß ich nicht und das lässt sich auch schwer herrausfinden. So ohne war das nicht, der Hornhecht hat den Hals getroffen und der Schnabel brach ab, verdammt knapp an der Halsschlagader vorbei. 
Ich selbst hab ähnliches erlebt (mein einziger Hornhecht bis jetzt). Nach dem Zurücksetzen, dreht der kleine Pisser doch und schwimmt gegen meine Wathose und haut ab. Ähnlich der Aktion wie der kleine Hecht vom Skandinavier.


----------



## Angel-mäx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Heftige Filme, Chrizzi! #6
> 
> der dritte Link ist aber gleich dem zweiten.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe beim Tauchen festgestellt das die Supergrossen
zwar kaum weichen die Flossen aufstellen aber ein Berührung nicht zulassen und dann lieber die Flucht antreten ,aber einen "Angiff"habe ich noch nie erlebt-vieleicht habe ich ja bis jetzt etwas verpasst? kann sein aber wenn ich so drüber simuliere-
will`s auch nicht erleben!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Evtl. schafft es ein Alligatorecht (alligator gar) aber kein eurpäischer Hecht.













mfg Flo


----------



## darth carper (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Vergeßt Löwen, Tiger, Bären, Haie, Krokodile und Flußpferde, Hechte sind die wahren Monster unseres Planeten.

Der neue Hollywood - Z - Movie "Attack of the Killer-Pike". Inhalt: ein Hecht von Ü150 ist zufällig in ein Schwimmbad gelangt und verspeist dort einen Schwimmer nach dem nächsten. Auch Angler, die dort nur mal ihre Köder testen wollten, verschwinden spurlos. Die Regierung ist zunächst hilflos und engagiert den Großhechtjäger, den einzigen der jemals eine Großhechtattacke überlebt und den Fisch zur Strecke gebracht hat, FishingBert. Doch zunächst bleibt auch er erfolglos. Ruten brechen, Schnüre reißen und die Kunstköder werden einfach zermalmt. Sowas hat er in seiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit Großhechten noch nicht erlebt. Er verzweifelt fast,  dann entdeckt er das Anglerboard und fragt dort die User nach geeigneterem Gerät und Ködern. Nachdem er dort einen High-End-Großhecht-Gerät-Thread aufgemacht hat, kommt der entscheidende Tip. Er muß zwar ein bißchen auf die Rute warten, da sie nur vom Guru Crazy angefertigt werden kann und der nunmal längere Lieferzeiten hat. Dann begibt er sich aber wieder auf die Jagd. Mehr will ich jetzt hier aber noch nicht verraten.

Also schön dran denken: auf gar keinen Fall mit der Wathose oder dem Bellyboot ins Wasser wo es große Hechte gibt. Und wenn ihr mal einen großen Hecht dran habt, dann sofort die Schnur durchschneiden, wenn euch euer Leben lieb ist.

Ich stelle mir gerade diese heimtückischen Großhechte vor. Erst lassen sie sich ohne Widerstand heranziehen und plötzlich schlagen sie zu. Und den Angler hat man nie wieder gefunden.

Laßt euch das eine Warnung sein und angelt nicht auf Großhechte.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was früher, als ich noch jung war und das Geld brauchte, alles hätte passieren können. Ich war einfach zu leichtsinnig.
Heute weiß ich es, auch dank des Anglerboards, besser.

FEAR THE PIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

ohh darth carper... willst wohl wieder lustig sein was.. lachen deine imaginären freunde wohl nicht mit dir ??? höchstens über dich was.... 

naja manche sind ja hier echt schwer von begriff.. ich hab ja nicht gesagt das die HEchte die Angler angreifen sonder meinte als Unfall wnen der Hecht sich wehren will... doch gut ich habe jetzt meine antwort, das Kolloqium ist vorbei und es gibt halt immernoch iwelche die sinnlose Kommentare abgeben (siehe darth carper...) über die sinnvollen freue ich mich allerdings...


----------



## darth carper (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

1. Steht irgendwo, daß ich behauptet habe, daß du das gesagt hast?
2. Solltest du den von dir eröffneten Thread mal genau durchlesen, dann wirst du eine entsprechende Aussage finden.
3. Gilt wohl auch für dich die Reihenfolge 1.lesen, 2.denken, 3.schreiben
4. Den Zusammenhang mit den imaginären Freunden verstehe ich nicht, du wirst ihn mir aber sicher erklären. Vielleicht auch in Form eines Vortrages? Bekommst von mir dann auch eine 1. Versprochen!
5. Kann ich auch nichts dafür, wenn du deinen Humor das Kloloqium herunter gespült hast!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

@Darth Carper

Im Gegensatz zur Frage finde ich Deine Antwort geil... #6
Sehr feinsinnig, mit kleinen Spitzen => kurzweilige Unterhaltung, ich denke mal man kann durchaus drüber lachen, ich habe es zumindest getan! :m

Die Frage ist ... na ja... Seltsam... ;+


----------



## Dirk30 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Hat zwar nichts mit Hechten zu tun, aber Angeln ist gefährlich !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDm05v6ycGA&feature=related


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

darth carper...

ich hab genug humor doch ich lache nicht, wnen es mir so vorkommt als will mich hier einer verarschen und wenn ich denke das du dich über mich lustig machst...


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

also ich hab bei meinem ersten (undletzten!) kiemengriff so versagt (zu weit rein) - das der gute mir in 4 von 5 fingern machtig risse mit ein kopfrucken reingezogen hat. kann mir vorstellen dass wenn der mal so n finger mit 5-10 kopfschlaegen behandelt - der finger weg is.
mike


----------



## Ollek (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal ne Frage...
> Kann ein Hecht eventuell auch einen menschlichen Finger abbeißen bzw. abtrennen ??? Ich wollte das eventuell morgen bei der Verteidigung meiner Facharbeit einfließen lassen doc hbin mir da gerade nicht so sicher...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuGRr2XqEJ8&feature=related

|kopfkrat der war ja nu nich grade gross,aber ab war der Finger auch nicht :m


----------



## Roosterfish (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Hecht einen Finger reglrecht abbeißen kann.  Im April sind aber einem Angler an der Müritz durch einen Hechtbiß etliche Sehnen und Adern an der Hand zertrennt worden. Im Zweifelsfall kann das sicher auch die hand kosten.
Roosterfish


----------



## darth carper (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

@ Karpfenbeschwörer

Wie ich schon sagte, es ging nicht gegen dich!


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hecht Finger ab ?*

gut, dann entschuldigung wegen meiner forschen Antwort...


----------

